# What ever happened to Katalyst?



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Did Kate just disapear? Did she end up going back to the US?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes, she's back in the US. I miss her... :/ But from what I hear she's doing very well.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

too bad she can't get this forum from the US


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

She is very cool lady and will be missed.

Someone should try to contact her and let her know to send us up some decent inverts LOL


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

I talked to her once when she first went back. She was supposed to contact me once she was settled but have not heard anything since and email was no longer working when I tried last. I had heard also that she was doing okay from someone who was talking to her hubby.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Yeah, great person.

Hope she's doing well and finds a way to pop in sooner or later!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Yea it would be great to hear from her again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Deal with her on PN and Kate told me that she has been in this hobby for only 3 years. For someone only been in this hobby for a short time she is very advanced.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

TBemba said:


> too bad she can't get this forum from the US


How come you can't access this site from the US?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

She can. Once in a blue moon, I would see her pop in to say Hi. But always leave before she can answer any question. But I think she probably have other priorities and moved on.
I think she was in the hobby for more than 3 years though. But probably expanded her hobby from gold fish to plecos and shrimps and stuff. We corrupted her . Why do I think that? It's because I meet her no long after she moved to Toronto. Her rai chu are so well kept that I would think she's been at it for at least 5-10 years. She can hand feed and pet a gold fish with her hand. The equipement she used are very used as well.
She's one amazing woman though. Didn't she have a marine biology diploma or degree?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> She can. Once in a blue moon, I would see her pop in to say Hi. But always leave before she can answer any question. But I think she probably have other priorities and moved on.
> I think she was in the hobby for more than 3 years though. But probably expanded her hobby from gold fish to plecos and shrimps and stuff. We corrupted her . Why do I think that? It's because I meet her no long after she moved to Toronto. Her rai chu are so well kept that I would think she's been at it for at least 5-10 years. She can hand feed and pet a gold fish with her hand. The equipement she used are very used as well.
> She's one amazing woman though. Didn't she have a marine biology diploma or degree?


Not sure if she was some marine biology thingy lol but the first time I meet her she said she been in the hobby for 3 years.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I used to go hang out with Kat and tabatha as much as I could. ^_^


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

dl88dl said:


> Not sure if she was some marine biology thingy lol but the first time I meet her she said she been in the hobby for 3 years.


Yup She was doing marine biology research or something with White Sharks. Had my jaw drop when she told me that. From Great Whites to shrimp and snails, LOL.


----------

